# Fave cover



## 03OKH

As per the title, what is your favourite cover version? And did you like the original.

Mine is Guns & Roses, Live & Let Die

And yes, I liked the original.

Tony


----------



## Alex_225

Reel Big Fish - Take On Me 
Fear Factory - Cars
Trivium - Master of Puppets
MachineHead - Message in a Bottle
Disturbed - Land of Confusion

And pretty much the whole of 'Garage Inc' the covers album by Metallica!


----------



## Miss Audi Cab

Muse - Feeling Good


----------



## byrnes

Ill go with Alex the Disturbed land of confusion is a very good cover.
I quite like Atreuy's cover of You give love a bad name.
As well as RATM's covers album, renegades.
Korns Word up! too


----------



## Envy Car Care

Dinosaur Jr "Just like heaven"


----------



## wookey

Johnny Cash - Hurt, original was NIN


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Led Zeppelin's "Medley" on the BBC Sessions "Whole Lotta Love" and no, I didn't like the original(s).


----------



## Alex_225

byrnes said:


> Korns Word up! too


How did I forget that one!! Love the video as well.

Korn also did an interesting cover or Metallica's 'One' too! :thumb:


----------



## swordjo

I like China Drums cover of Wuthering Heights:






but with Alex on Garage Inc.


----------



## Shiny

Envy Valeting said:


> Dinosaur Jr "Just like heaven"


Great choice!

The Wedding Present has some on the 12 month singles collection.

Also love Galaxie 500's "Ceremony".

There are some fantastic punk ones too, but without doubt the best cover version, pick any song you wish, has to be from Me First & The Gimme Gimmes -





















I could go on for ever...:lol:


----------



## Spoony

Here's opne from way out of left field..

Richard Cheese and Lounge Against the Machine - Beat It


----------



## perks

Pearl jam Reign O'er Me.

LOVE IT!


----------



## byrnes

CKY's cover of beat it live was good :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson

Hounds of love - Futureheads :wave:


----------



## VixMix

Probably this one: Because it is so completely different and most people listen to it and say "oh, what is that, I know that song????" and the original was so fantastic that it carries over into a well done cover. x


----------



## S63

"I Heard it through the Grapevine" by Creedence Clearwater Revival.


----------



## Sandro

WarPigs - Fatih No More
Easy - Faith No More


----------



## Trig

Hurt by Johnny Cash is a great one, my all time best is Sweet Dreams, Marilyn Manson


----------



## chrisc

03OKH said:


> As per the title, what is your favourite cover version? And did you like the original.
> 
> Mine is Guns & Roses, Live & Let Die
> 
> And yes, I liked the original.
> 
> Tony


i went to see paul mcartney when i was about 10 andlive and let die was brilliant and i like the guns and roses version as well


----------



## downhuman

Awesome cover and fittest singer in metal.....


----------



## russell hayward




----------



## dew1911

GnR's version of Knocking on Heaven's Door.

Jeff Buckley's Hallelujah (Then was ruined by burke)

Can usually name a few but mental blank atm, It's very hard to make a cover work and there's been more than one major balls up (American Pie anyone?)


----------



## CupraRcleanR

One - Johnny Cash
Hurt - Johnny Cash


----------



## ksm1985

my fav cover..


----------



## R32rob

Foo Fighters - Baker Street
Futureheads - Hounds of love


----------



## Frothey

duran duran - white lines.

the mission (feat julianne reagan) - dream on


----------



## Adam D

Gary Jules' cover of Tears for Fears' "Mad World"

It makes my sun go to sleep and it makes me cry (in a good way, if you know what I mean!)


----------



## chunkytfg

ksm1985 said:


> my fav cover..
> 
> YouTube - blink 182- first date drum cover


Thats soo cool!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## carlwhitley

Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal
Fall Out Boy - Beat It
Foo Fighters - Band On The Run
Korn - Another Brick In The Wall (saw that one done live - blew my socks off)
Atreyu - You Give Love A Bad Name
Bullet For My Valentine - No Easy Way Out


----------



## Shug

Metallica - Whisky in the jar


----------



## Bazza155

Alex_225 said:


> Reel Big Fish - Take On Me
> Fear Factory - Cars
> Trivium - Master of Puppets
> MachineHead - Message in a Bottle
> Disturbed - Land of Confusion
> 
> And pretty much the whole of 'Garage Inc' the covers album by Metallica!


Disturbed - Shout (Tears for Fears) from their first album.


----------



## carlwhitley

Good call Bazza - clean forgot about that one.


Ten Masked Men - Disco Inferno
Bon Jovi - Always
Lawnmower Deth - Kids In America


----------



## ayrtonsenna

physical graffiti - led zeppellin


----------



## Orca

*Teachers - Sisters of Mercy*
Cover of the Leonard Cohen original.


----------



## Ross




----------



## GIZTO29

Without doubt the best cover and for that matter the best Radio 1 Live Lounge ive ever heard.... 30 Seconds To Mars covered Kanye Wests Stronger which in turn was a cover of Daft Punks Harder, Better, Faster Stronger. Haunting and just amazing! It was unreal when i first heard it on Jo Wileys show.


----------



## dcj

carlwhitley said:


> Good call Bazza - clean forgot about that one.
> 
> Ten Masked Men - Disco Inferno
> Bon Jovi - Always
> Lawnmower Deth - Kids In America


Bon Jovi wrote always


----------



## carlwhitley

dcj said:


> Bon Jovi wrote always


Heh. Had a bit of a brainfart. I thought there was a Bon Jovi cover of a Dolly Parton song, but couldn't find it anywhere.

Arctic Monkeys' version of Love Machine is pretty funky.


----------



## Gruffs

Best cover?

I'm not usually a big fan i power ballads but for me it's 

I will always love you by Whitney before the silly moo screwed herself up.


----------



## silverback

ryan adams, wonderwall.


----------



## chunkytfg

Does the witney song really count as a cover though? I know originally it was done by dolly parton but everyone remembers it as a witney track!


----------



## chunkytfg

This is very good


----------



## Gruffs

chunkytfg said:


> Does the witney song really count as a cover though? I know originally it was done by dolly parton but everyone remembers it as a witney track!


er. Yes.

How many people think Knockin' On Heavens Door was a Clapton song covered by Guns 'N Roses?

Doesn't change the fact Dylan did it first. And a lot of others after.

Taken from Wiki:

The song was performed by Bob Dylan & the Grateful Dead during the Dylan & The Dead tour in July 1987. Thereafter, the Grateful Dead (between August 1987 and July 1994) sometimes closed their shows with a performance of the song.

Other artists to perform the song include Bob Marley, Herbert Grigor,The Animals, Wyclef Jean, Grateful Dead, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Mad Zize, Aerosmith, The Sisters of Mercy, Bryan Ferry, Meir Ariel, The Alarm, Dan Kleederman Television, Mark Knopfler, Bruce Springsteen, Heaven, The Lost Dogs, Grzegorz Halama, Luciano, Jah Cza, Randy Crawford, Babyface, Beau Jocques, Chaozz, Roger McGuinn,Cold Chisel, Zé Ramalho, Sandy Denny, Antony and the Johnsons, Warren Zevon (whose version was released two weeks before his death), Roger Waters, Herman Brood, Nazareth, Angela Aki and Tomoya Nagase. Duets on the song include a team-up of the South African group Ladysmith Black Mambazo and U.S. country diva Dolly Parton, and the Red Army Chorus and Ensemble with the Leningrad Cowboys. Another more recent edition to covers of this song is one performed by Jane Gurney with backup singers Geoff C and Robert Staff. It was performed by Ruth Lorenzo on The X Factor (UK)

Although it is not a cover, Gabrielle's UK number one single "Rise" samples extensively from the track.


----------



## RedCloudMC

RosswithaOCD said:


> YouTube- Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World: Live


Ditto! Fantastic...

First person to say Steps - Tragedy...will almost certainly be banned from DW for life!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH

RedCloudMC said:


> First person to say Steps - Tragedy...will almost certainly be banned from DW for life!
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Even if they change the lyrics to...

If you want a sh1t and the penny wont fit...TRADEGY   

Nice to know you knew it was Steps that covered it though :lol:



> Originally Posted by chunkytfg
> Does the witney song really count as a cover though? I know originally it was done by dolly parton but everyone remembers it as a witney track!


Some of us are old enough to remember the Dolly Parton version  Just!!

Tony


----------



## bradfordfabia

Phil Collins - You Can't Hurry Love


----------



## Rickyboy

By no means is this my favourite cover of all time but it's bloody good. Taking a terrible song and making it brilliant...






Enjoy!


----------



## pre620ti

The Lemonheads - Mrs Robinson
Natasha Beddingfield - Ray of Light
Fightstar - Battlefield


----------



## Shiny

pre620ti said:


> The Lemonheads - Mrs Robinson


Great song, although i much preferred their cover of Luka


----------



## jamest

The Berzerker - Corporal Jigsore Quandary originally by Carcass.


----------



## Lespaul

Gimme Shelter by Thunder
Original by Rolling Stones, both great :thumb:

Darren


----------



## mkv

Reel Big Fish - Take On Me .....Brilliant cover.

Avril Lavignes cover of Green days, basketcase.


----------



## carlwhitley

Stone Sour - Wicked Game



> Reel Big Fish - Take On Me .....Brilliant cover.


Going to see them in January


----------



## Rickyboy

jamest said:


> The Berzerker - Corporal Jigsore Quandary originally by Carcass.


...but was originally by me when I was coughing up phlegm once many years ago during a throat infection.


----------



## silverback




----------



## Fordy_ST500




----------



## qwertyuiop

Wot she said 
Marylin Manson, Personal Jesus.
Kiki Dee, Runnin Up that Hill.
Not quite a cover version but the best version,Knockin on Heavens Door,Bob Dylan live with the GREATFUL DEAD!


----------



## Shiny

I almost forgot about this one...


----------



## Shiny

And for those 80's Indie fans, from the b-sides of the 12 singles collection - http://www.last.fm/music/The+Wedding+Present/_/Go+Wild+in+the+Country and not forgetting http://www.last.fm/music/The+Wedding+Present/_/Make+Me+Smile+(Come+Up+and+See+Me)


----------



## Rich

Easy - Faith no More
You've Got To Hide Your Love Away - Oasis


----------



## Dillinger

My faves would have to be Nirvana's Covers of Molly's Lips & Son Of A gun, both originally by The Vaselines


----------



## DLC

Quite a few of my favs have been mentioned already. Would add Red Hot Chilli's cover of Hendrix's "Fire"


----------



## leviathan_uk

and


----------



## alan_mcc

Johnny Cash - Hurt

/thread :thumb:


----------



## justina3

some proper hardcore music fans here, 

bit smash hits I know but i do like leonas cover of snow patrols run


----------



## rapala

Kate Bush - Rocket Man :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

rapala said:


> Kate Bush - Rocket Man :thumb:


Bah, MF&TGG's....


----------



## scottgm

hmm off the top of my head...

Paramore - My hero (Foo Fighters)


----------



## Prism Detailing

30 Seconds to Mars

Stronger


----------



## Lewis-D

metallica's cover of whiskey in the jar

fenix TX's cover of ordinary world


----------



## Mick

Lewis-D said:


> *metallica's cover of whiskey in the jar*
> 
> fenix TX's cover of ordinary world


this is good, but up oor way how he sings it sounds like whiskey in the Giro,

a totally different thing :thumb:

ill say for me, Ray Lamontagne - Crazy


----------



## Alex_225

I'm not a fan of this band but I thought this cover version was pretty worthy. Plus that singer.......I would!


----------



## JBirchy

I'm a massive Stereophonics fan so for me it's their version of Handbags & Gladrags. However he also performed First Time Ever I Saw Your Face live on Jools Holland and it's incredible!


----------



## PugIain

Metallica's copy of Whiskey in the Jar is ace. (Originally by Thin Lizzy as you all should know)., so is Killswitch Engage's cover of Dio's Holy Diver. Megadeth did a good cover of Paranoid by Black Sabbath.
I only listen to proper music you see 

Good thread rezzing too


----------



## Shiny

Lovely acoustic cover of Psycadelic Furs "heaven"


----------



## Alex_225

PugIain said:


> Metallica's copy of Whiskey in the Jar is ace. (Originally by Thin Lizzy as you all should know).


Although even that was a cover as it was originally played by The Dubliners.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Fordy_ST500 said:


> YouTube- You've Got the Love- Florence and the Machine


Sacrilige imo..An out of tune cover,of a warehouse anthem.


----------



## PugIain

Alex_225 said:


> Although even that was a cover as it was originally played by The Dubliners.


Yes, but that was 60s folk poo! All accordians and fiddles!
The Thin Lizzy one was the original modern version of it that you could listen to if you didnt have a beard and wear beige trousers and knitted jumpers. Unless someone else knows of another band who did a cover of it before Thin Lizzy that is listenable.
Then Metallica released an even better version.


----------



## S63

Jimi Hendrix......All along the Watchtower


----------



## herbiedacious

Hurdy-Gurdy Man by Steve Hillage 'cos l'm a sad old hippy. Oooh, talking of Hendrix, who remembers If 60's Were 90's by The Beautiful People?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gruffs

Marilyn Manson's Sweet Dreams is one of my favourites ATM. 

Any Bob Dillon cover is great. Bob writes a good ditty. Then finds the most boring way possible to sing it.


----------



## Shiny

Forgot to add this superb Adam & the Ants cover by NIN -


----------



## Maggi200

Has to be feeling good covered by muse for me. 

But I also particularly like i just wanna have something to do covered by garbage


----------



## Alex_225

Couple of good Billy Idol covers....


----------



## GabrielKnight

I prefer Johnny Cash's 'Hurt' to the Nine Inch Nails original.


----------



## Prism Detailing

GabrielKnight said:


> I prefer Johnny Cash's 'Hurt' to the Nine Inch Nails original.


Im go through phases, I prefer the original, then prefer Johnny Cash version then hear NIN live with Trent playing solo with a keyboard and sounds amazing....

Daughtry - Poker Face is really good

Anything at all by Boyce Avenue is amazing, I cannot fault one of their cover versions, in some instances i think they are much better than the originals


----------



## Shiny

Prism Detailing said:


> NIN live with Trent playing solo with a keyboard and sounds amazing....


^^this^^

The "Further Down the Spiral" version is by far the best of all three, especially the video filmed in front of the massive cinema screen..






Although the Cash version sums the song up sooo well with the video, especially as he died not long after.


----------



## parish

Annie Lennox's cover of Whiter Shade Of Pale is, IMHO, the best cover of this.

It's difficult to cover the classics/standards without murdering them.


----------



## burgmo3




----------



## Prism Detailing

Love this version, as used in the new John Lewis advert


----------



## Mugwump

Some good ones in this thread :thumb:

One of my favourites (perhaps not to everyones taste) cover of a song written and originally sung by Jimmy Cliff:






....and for those who want to compare with the more melodious, but less powerful Jimmy Cliff version:-


----------



## init6

This


----------



## Shared

Lissie, covering Fleetwood Macs "Go Your Own Way"


----------



## Shared

One more, Alison Krauss, Shawn Colvin, and the superb Jerry Douglas doing justice to Simon & Garfunkles "The Boxer"


----------



## Shiny




----------



## craigeh123

thought this was a pretty good cover , ive heard many covers of this but the original is amazing . I reckon this could be done a lot lot harder and sound amazing .






after some searching the harder version i thought i may find !


----------



## Tank.

one of my favourite songs by disturbed, knew i recognised it turned out its a genesis cover





and the disturbed version


----------



## Mattey h

Not a favourite by a long shot, but a cover non the less.


----------



## cyanide69

Ryan Adams - Wonderwall (Oasis)
















> "I never got my head round this song until I went﻿ to [see] Ryan Adams play and he did an amazing cover of it" - Noel Gallagher.


----------



## stangalang

Taking dawns version of the chain is epic

Also the disturbed version of land of confusion (phil collins cover) is pretty sweet


----------



## narav

A great cover from a great music


----------



## mirdif64

The Dickies - "Nights in White Satin", "Paranoid" and not forgetting "Banana Splits" :lol:

Metallica "Turn the Page"


----------



## rocet

*Green Day...Like a Rolling Stone*

The muts nuts


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Soft Cell - Tainted Love,
Good but not better than the original version by Gloria Jones.


----------



## jontymo

Stereophonics cover of Hot Chocolates - You sexy Thing

Stereophonics cover of Rolling Stones - Gimme Shelter

ZZtops cover of Hendrixs - Hey Joe

Oasis cover of The Beatles - I am the Walrus

The Faces cover of Ella's - I'd Rather go Blind

Pendulums cover of Calvin Harris - I'm Not Alone


----------

